# “lithium love”: Was oregon gunman on psychiatric meds linked to violence?



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Predicted here.

DO NOT TAKE THE SSRI MEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The revelation that Umpqua Community College shooter Chris Mercer used the screen name “lithium love,” along with other references to prescription medication, strongly suggests that the gunman was taking psychiatric drugs that have been linked to violent outbursts.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dude007 said:


> Predicted here.
> 
> DO NOT TAKE THE SSRI MEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The revelation that Umpqua Community College shooter Chris Mercer used the screen name “lithium love,” along with other references to prescription medication, strongly suggests that the gunman was taking psychiatric drugs that have been linked to violent outbursts.


:iagree:
Another "prozac prodigy" so to speak.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dude007 said:


> Predicted here.
> 
> DO NOT TAKE THE SSRI MEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The revelation that Umpqua Community College shooter Chris Mercer used the screen name “lithium love,” along with other references to prescription medication, strongly suggests that the gunman was taking psychiatric drugs that have been linked to violent outbursts.


Dude, is this in the wrong thread, cause otherwise I'm really missing something.


----------

